# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Υπερφαγία - Ενοχή - Δίαιτα - Φαύλος κύκλος

## el88

Καλημέρα,

Εδώ και αρκετό διάστημα, περίπου ένα χρόνο, κάθε προσπάθεια για δίαιτα αποτυγχάνει. Ξεκινάω πολύ αυστηρές δίαιτες ( απώλεια υδατανθράκων, ζάχαρης, γλουτένης) και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα ενώ έχω χάσει κιλά, έχω υπερφαγικά επισόδια για μέρες ή και εβδομάδες και φυσικά πέρνω πίσω τα κιλά που έχασα και με το παραπάνω. Δεν έχω πια το κουράγιο για μια ακόμη δίαιτα και δεν αντέχω να βλέπω τους άλλους φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους γύρω μου να μπορούν να τρώνε κανονικά χωρίς να αισθάνονται τύψεις. Με εκνευρίζει η ύπαρξη φαγητού γύρω μου ή και ανθρώπων που τρώνε πράγματα που εγώ στερούμε για μήνες..πολύ φοβάμαι μην καταλήξω σε βουλιμία διότι το παρακάνω αρκετά με τα επισόδια σε σημείο να μην είναι καλά το στομάχι μου..Τα συναισθήματα απογοήτευσης και ενοχής με οθούν σε ακραίες αντιδράσεις πολλές φορές και την πληρώνουν άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μου χωρίς να φταίνε σε κάτι.Υπάρχει λύση;; Υπάρχει κάποιος που να αισθάνεται όπως εγώ;

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

ναι εγώ αισθάνομαι όπως εσύ όπως κ πολλοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα.

πες μας όμως μερικά πράγματα παραπάνω για σένα για να έχουμε πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη,όπως κιλά ύψος κ ηλικία.

----------


## el88

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση κατ' αρχάς. Το θέμα μου δεν είναι αν είναι όντως πολλά τα κιλά μου ή αν παραλογίζομαι αλλά οι ανυπόφοροι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου και τα όλο και πιο βίαια ξεσπάσματα στο φαγητό που με έχουν επηρεάσει..πλέον το μόνο πράγμα που έχω σχεδόν εμμονικά στο μυαλό μου είναι πότε θα και πιο θα είναι το επόμενο γεύμα μου. Είμαι 24 χρονών αυτή τη στιγμή ζυγίζω 57 κιλά και έχω ύψος 1.58 και το πιο σιχαμένο πράγμα επάνω μου θεωρώ πως είναι η περιφέρειά μου που εκεί κατανέμεται και όλο το παραπάνω λίπος που έχω...έχω κουραστεί να αρχίζω ξανά και ξανά δίαιτα ( το γνωστό από δευτέρα ) και να πιάνω πάτο. με το που μου συμβεί κάτι που θα με τσαντίσει θα με αγχώσει ή θα με στενοχωρήσει ειδικά στον ερωτικό τομέα αμέσως θα ξεσπάσω αλόγιστα και με βία στον εαυτό μου μέσα από τις "απαγορευμένες" τροφές..

----------


## aiglh!

αυτο ακριβως εκανα και εγω και γενικα καμια φοριτσα κανω αν και τωρα πλεον το κοντρολαρω! ολοι ξεσπαμε, αλλοι σε φαγητο, κλαματα, ακραιες αντιδρασεις... αμα φας παραπανω μην τρελενεσαι φαε, μην φας και μετα απο τις τυψεις φας και αλλο. εγω θυμαμαι ειχα πχ για απογευματινο μια μπαρα δημητριακων αν μετα τυχαινε και ετρωγα λιγη σοκολατα ελεγα παει εσπασα τη διαιτα ειμαι αχρηστη ετρωγα ολη τη σοκολατ ακαι μετα κρουασαν πατατακια ετρωγα μεχρι να σκασω....
καποτε καταφερα να το σταματησω αμα τυχον ετρωγα κατι παραπανω απο τη εν λογω διατροφη μου προσπαθουσα να αποσπασω τη προσοχη μου για να μη φαψ τα παντα, εβγαινα βολτα, επαιζα καποιο παιχνιδι οτιδηποτε αλλο....
πλεον μπορω αλλα οχι παντα να το ελεγξω χωρις να αποσπασω τη προσοχη μου σε κατι αλλο.
ειναι δυσκολο αλλα προσπαθησε να το παλεψεις μη σου τρωει τη ζωη το φαγητο..

----------


## el88

Είναι σαν να περιγράφεις ακριβώς αυτό που περνάω..όταν νοιώσω οτι έφαγα έστω και ελάχιστα παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει ξεσπάω λες και δεν θα ξαναδώ φαγητό την επόμενη μέρα..ομολογώ πως δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι..έχω όμως αρχίσει και τρομάζω..πλέον μου αρέσει να βγαίνω μόνη μου έξω και ώρες όχι και τόσο φυσιολογικές ψάχνοντας την αμαρτία μου σε μαγαζιά με όλων των ειδών τα ατοπήματα, έπειτα κάθομαι μόνη μου να μη με βλέπει κανείς στο αμάξι και τα καταβροχθίζω με ταχύτητα. Έχω αρχίσει και τρομάζω γιατί έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι να προκαλέσω εμετό τουλάχιστον έτσι θα φάω ότι θέλω χωρίς να αισθάνομαι άσχημα μετά για το σώμα μου... Η κοπέλα που δουλεύουμε μαζί επιδηκτικά τρώει πραγματικά ότι θέλει και σε ποσότητες και μου περηφανεύεται οτι δεν κάνει δίαιτα και οτι έχει βαρεθεί να με βλέπει να τρώω βραστά λαχανικά αλλά να παραμένω στα ίδια ίσως και περισσότερα κιλά (λόγω των ξεσπασμάτων μου) την ζηλεύω η αλήθεια είναι...φοβάμαι μην κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου...

----------


## aiglh!

λοιπον, μην τολμησεις για κανενα λογο να κανεις εμετο η ν χρησιμοποιησεις καθαρτικα θα κανεις φαυλο κυκλο και εκει ειναι που δε σπαει με τιποτα.
αμα τρως οτιδηποτε θες και μετα ακολουθεις καθαρτικη συμπεριφορα αποβαλλεις τις τυψεις σου οποτε θα το κανεις συνεχεια, μονο που δε μπορεις να ζεις ετσι για μια ζωη.... αυτο το χω παλεψει πανω απο 3 χρονια ωσπου εχω φτασει στο σημειο να λεω οτι ναι το ελγχω οχι τελιως ομως, υπαρχουν φορες που το μονο που θελω ειναι να πεσω με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο να φαω μεχρι να σκασω οτιδηποτε θελω....
πιστευω οτι το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις προσ το παρον ειναι να ακολουθησεις μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη 5 γευματα και ολες τις τροφες να μη στερησε τιποτα ειναι το αλφα και το ωμεγα. αμα στερησε οταν σε πιασει να φας τα παντα θα φας οτι στερησε ( δηλαδη γλυκα, φαστ φουντ ) αμα δε στερησε θα δεις οτι δε θα χεις τοση μανια να τα φας...
επειτα οταν φας παραπανω για να μη φας μετα κιαλο βγες βολτα παιξε ενα παιχνιδι μιλα κανε οτιδηποτε αλλο, θελει χρονο αλλα μπορεις να τ ακαταφερεις...

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

el88 μην κάνεις εμετό όπως κ ναχει. ο εμετός παχαίνει γιατί χαλάει τον μεταβολισμό.
το λέω επειδή ταχω πάθει.
επίσης είναι πάρα πολύ επιικίνδυνο,ψάξε να διαβάσεις τις συνέπειες. το χειρότερο είναι ρήξη ή έλκος οισοφάγου ακόμα κ καρκίνος
επίσης διαταρράσονται οι ηλεκτρολύτες αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε έμφραγμα
σε εμένα προσωπικά,πέρα από το οτι βασανίστηκα ψυχικά, κ νιώθω οτι έχασα τα καλύτερά μου χρόνια που δν θα τα κερδίσω πίσω ,διαταράχτηκαν οι ορμόνες μου κ τώρα δν έχω περίοδο γιατί δν παράγονται οι προγεστερόνες. τα μαλλιά μου είχαν φοβερή αραίωση, κ κανά δυό φορές είχα πάθει σκοτωδίνη και λιποθύμισα μέσα σε λεωφορείο την μία κ σε κλαμπ την άλλη.
επίσης η προσπάθεια πρόκλησης εμετού είναι επικίνδυνη μπορει να σπάσουν αγγεία ,ως κ εγκεφάλικο κατά την ώρα εκείνη 
γνώμη μου είναι να πας σε έναν καλό διατροφολόγο να σου δώσει μια ισορροπημένη δίαιτα
αλλά ψάξου είτε μόνη σου είτε σε ψυχολόγο. τι είναι αυτό που θες να αποφύγεις να αντιμετωπίσεις και βρίσκεις αφορμή να δημιουργείς ως μοναδικό σου πρόβλημα το βάρος κ το φαγητό?


επίσης ,αν το θέμα είναι μια ενοχλητική περιφέρεια,πραγματικά το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πας γυμναστήριο αντί να προσπαθήσεις να χάσεις κιλά.
κ θα δεις διαφορά στο σώμα σου,κ δν θα χρειάζεται να κάνεις δίαιτα άλλο πια.
εντάξει δν είπαμε μετά να τρως ανεξέλεγκτα ,αλλά άμα πηγαίνεις γυμναστήριο κ ακολουθείς κ μια φυσιολογική διατροφή με 5-6 γεύματα την μέρα, θα δεις σύντομα διαφορά.
μην μπαίνεις στον κυκεώνα τις βουλιμίας ή της υπερφαγίας,πραγματικά είναι μάταιο.έχω υποφέρει παραπάνω από 10 χρόνια από αυτό,κ εκτός του οτι δν χάρηκα την ζωή μου όσο ήμουν σε φυσιολογικό βάρος, πήρα κ 18 κιλά από πάνω.

προτείνω να πας σε ένα γυμναστήριο που να έχει ομαδικά προγράμματα. για πότε θα σφίξει ο ποπός κ θα σμιλευτεί ούτε θα το πάρεις χαμπάρι.

----------


## el88

Ευχαριστώ πραγατικά για τις απαντήσεις σας και για τον χρόνο σας. Πραγματικά βοήθησε έστω και αυτό και ας μην σας ξέρω προσωπικά..θα ήθελα να καταλάβω το τι μου συμβαίνει ακριβώς αλλά αποφεύγω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο..είναι όπως το είπες, ασχολούμε συνεχώς με αυτό, εμμονικά. Δεν ξέρω και δεν φαντάζομαι τι μπορεί να θέλω να αποφύγω, τι ακριβώς συνέβει μέσα σε αυτά τα δύο χρόνια που ξεκίνησε αυτό. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και σε πιο μικρή ηληκία όταν αρρώστησε ο αδερφός μου και δεν είχα την προσοχή από τους γονείς μου άρχισα να τρώω πολλά γλυκά χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω είτε γιατί μου τα δίνανε οι συγγενείς που με προσέχανε όσο οι γονείς μου ήταν στο νοσοκομείο είτε τα έτρωγα μόνη μου όταν δεν υπήρχε η επίβλεψη κάποιου να με σταματήσε, με αποτέλεσμα να ανησυχήσω και τους δασκάλους μου γιατί άρχισε να αλλάζει το σώμα μου. Συνεπώς από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου λίγο έως πολύ το φαγητό αποτελούσε θέμα.. το τελευταίο διάστημα όμως κάτι συνέβει, επιδυνώθηκε, ρίζωσε και είναι η μόνη μου και μόνιμη ασχολεία..ελάχιστες φορές ξεχνιέμαι πραγματικά και δεν δίνω σημασία αλλά ακόμα και τότε κάποιο έδεσμα θα περάσει από μπροστά μου, ή κάτι θα ακούσω και θα επανέλθω στην εμονή μου..Θα ήθελα λοιπόν, θα επιθυμούσα να πάρω κάποια βοήθεια..να καταλάβω..να διορθώσω..πως ελέγχεις κατι τόσο βαθιά ριζομένο στη σκέψη σου???

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλησπέρα,Ελ και καλώς σε βρίσκουμε στην παρέα μας!
Αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος που περιγράφεις είναι η φυσική πορεία κάθε στερητικής δίαιτας.
Όλα όσα είναι προδιαγεγραμμένη να προκαλεί τόσο στο σώμα μας όσο και στην ψυχολογία μας.
Η λύση είναι απλή:Όχι άλλη στερητική δίαιτα.Από κει και πέρα για όλα τα προσωπικά σου ζητήματα
με τα οποία έχεις συνδέσει το φαγητό καλό θα ήταν να υποστηριζόσουν από ψυχολόγο,ώστε να τα διαγνώσεις
και με το καλό να τ'αντιμετωπίσεις.Αν αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν,προσπάθησε να παρατηρείς τον εαυτό σου
και να συνειδητοποιείς κάθε φορά που καταφεύγεις στο φαγητό από συναισθηματική πείνα ποιά πραγματικά 
ανάγκη σου καλύπτεις.Αυτή είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή.Μετά έρχεται το δυσκολότερο κομμάτι της προσπάθειας
αυτούσιας ικανοποίησης τους και όχι μέσω του υποκατάστατου,του φαγητού.Από μωρά γαλουχηθήκαμε αγάπη
μέσω της τροφής.Είναι αναμενόμενο να προστρέχουμε σ'αυτήν όποτε νιώθουμε να μας λείπει.Τι κερδίζουμε όμως τελικά;
Κιλά,ενοχές,αυτοτιμώρηση,α ομόνωση,ό,τι μας έλειψε συνεχίζει να λείπει και προστίθεται και νέο μεγάλο πρόβλημα 
στους ώμους μας!Κατά τη γνώμη μου,η εμμονική σκέψη είναι το ζήτημα κι όχι τα 57 κιλα κι η μεσογειακή σου περιφέρεια.
Ρίξε το φως εκεί που πραγματικά του πρέπει.Δεν έγινε τίποτα το τόσο φοβερό που δε διορθώνεται.Στο χέρι σου είναι!

----------


## el88

Καλή σου μέρα! Η εμμονική σκέψη δυστυχώς δεν με ακολουθεί μόνο στο φαγητό αλλά και στις άλλες μου σχέσεις..όσον αφορά το φαγητό οι σκέψεις που κάνω την ώρα των επεισοδίων είναι διάχυτες και χαοτικές και κυριαρχεί η σκέψη να μπορέσω να φάω ότι και όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ τροφές που στερήθηκα ειδικά λες και δεν θα έχω την ευκαιρία να το ξανακάνω..όπως και να χει ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου, βοηθάει να ακούς ότι υπάρχει διέξοδος από όλο αυτό.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κι εγώ για πάρα πάρα πολλά χρόνια είχα εγκλωβιστεί σε παρόμοιες σκέψεις και συμπεριφορές.
Ακόμα χειρότερα,είχα χωρίσει τις τροφές σε διαιτητικές και μη κι ανάλογα,τι περίοδο διένυα,τρεφόμουν.
Όσο κι αν λαχταρούσα ένα φρούτο,ένα γιαούρτι αν δεν ήμουν σε δίαιτα δεν το έβαζα στο στόμα μου!
Επίσης όταν δεν ήμουν σε δίαιτα έπεφτα με τα μούτρα στις "απαγορευμένες" τροφές λες και δε θα τις ξανάτρωγα
ποτέ μου!Μιλάμε για πολλά αποχαιρετιστήρια πάρτυ(ζ?)!Κι ο κύκλος συνεχιζόταν κι όλο τάχα ήταν η τελευταία φορά
και ποτέ δεν ήταν καθώς εγώ ακολουθούσα ευλαβικά τα ίδια στάδια.Υπάρχει λοιπόν και μια εμμονή στη μέθοδο,
πέρα από τις έντονες αυτές σκέψεις,η οποία-όπως είναι αναμενόμενο και με βαρύ επαναλαμβανόμενο γνωστό τίμημα-
οδηγεί στο γνωστό ανεπιθύμητο αποτέλεσμα,αυξημένο κάθε φορά με επιπλέον κούραση και μείωση της αυτοπεποίθησης
πως θα τα καταφέρουμε να απεμπλακούμε.Κάτι που είχα εφαρμόσει στην προσπάθεια μου να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό
(κάτι που με βοήθησε να απαλλαγώ από τις ενοχές μου μετά τα υπερφαγικά)ήταν να με αφήσω εντελώς ελεύθερη να τρώω 
ό,τι θέλω.Μάλιστα τότε δεν έτρωγα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους ούτε με άλλους ανθρώπους,καθώς το έβρισκα μέχρι τότε πολύ θρασύ
από μέρους μου με την υπέρβαρη εικόνα που είχα να σιτίζομαι(λες και δεν είναι βιολογική ανάγκη κάθε οργανισμού αυτή)
οπότε η προσπάθεια μου εστιάστηκε στην υπέρβαση.Να τρώω έξω και μάλιστα όχι απαρίτητα ελαφριές τροφές.Φυσικά 
πήρα κιλά,αλλά κάποια στιγμή ένιωσα πως καμία τροφή δε μου βγάζει πλέον το απωθημένο να πέσω με τα μούτρα
καθώς είχα με τον τρόπο αυτό κατακτήσει το ότι μπορούσα όποτε ήθελα να την ξαναφάω.Και συνέβη κάποια στιγμή
το "μαγικό" να μην την αποζητώ.Μετά δούλεψα το δικαίωμα μου να είμαι όπως γουστάρω,να κυκλοφορώ ως ίση
με όλους τους άλλους γύρω μου και να μη νιώθω ενοχικά κάθε φορά που η έλλειψη παιδείας κάποιου ξεσπούσε πάνω μου.
Είναι μεγάλη η πορεία μου με το επιπλέον βάρος κι ακόμα με ταλαιπωρεί,αυτό που ήθελα να σου πω-χωρίς ασφαλώς
να προτρέπω κάποιον ν'ακολουθήσει το δικό μου δρόμο-είναι πως όσο κάνουμε τα ίδια πράγματα έχουμε το ίδιο(ανεπιθύμητο
εν προκειμένω)αποτέλεσμα.Οποι α διέξοδο νιώθει ο καθένας πως του ταιριάζει καλύτερα να επιχειρήσει είναι πολύ καλύτερη
-κατά τη γνώμη μου-από μια ακόμη επανάληψη.Ακόμα κι αν φαινομενικά δείχνει αρνητική μέθοδος(πχ. στη δική μου περίπτωση
που αυξήθηκε το βάρος μου)εμπεριέχει θετικά στοιχεία απελευθέρωσης,ικανά να μας οδηγήσουν παρακάτω στα θετικότερα μας.
Όλες οι αλλαγές γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά πως είναι τόσο χρονοβόρες όσο και δύσκολες(από το να νικήσουμε μια απλή συνήθεια
μέχρι να αποδομήσουμε όλες τις συνδέσεις που έχουμε απο χρόνια κάνει)ωστόσο είναι μονόδρομος και το σπουδαιότερο όλων
είναι πως είναι στο χέρι μας!Αλλάζουμε γωνία θέασης κι έχουμε μια άλλη οπτική ακόμη και για το ίδιο πράγμα.Και μόνο αυτό αξίζει
τον κόπο πόσο μάλλον τα ωφέλη,που μας επιφυλάσσει.Παρατήρηση,συν ειδητοποίηση και μικρά βηματάκια.Κάποια μπρος,κάποια
πίσω,καθόλου δεν πειράζει,καθώς εντάσσονται κι αυτά στα πλαίσια της εξελικτικής διαδικασίας.Για να το δούμε λιγάκι...Τι λες;

----------


## el88

Μου ακούγεται τόσο απλό όμως τόσο δύσκολο..οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου δεν με αφήνουν να αφεθώ και ο κύκλος συνεχίζεται...δεν χάνω ποτέ τις ελπίδες μου, κάτι θα βρεθεί, θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και για μένα αυτό το κλικ και θα απεμπλακώ...το να αφεθώ να τρώω ότι θέλω το έχω προσπαθήσει αλλά είναι τόση η πίεση μετά μέσα μου να λιώσω στη δίαιτα και σε άλλα μέσα που δεν με αφήνουν να το χαρώ ιδιαίτερα..όπως και να χει η παρατήρηση σίγουρα βοηθάει να εντοπίσεις αλλά ακόμα δεν είμαι σε θέση να θεραπεύσω..σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου και την απάντησή σου με βοήθησε να ξέρεις...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χαρά μου!Ένα τελευταίο.Πολύ καλά κάνεις και δε χάνεις την ελπίδα σου!Χωρίς αυτήν άλλωστε πώς ν'αντέξουμε τις προκλήσεις της ζωής;
Όταν όμως μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένα θέματα,που μας ταλαιπωρούν,είναι εποικοδομητικό να διδασκόμαστε από τις αποτυχημένες μας απόπειρες,
ώστε να μη σπαταλούμε το χρόνο και την ενέργεια μας σε αποδεδειγμένα ατελέσφορες προσεγγίσεις.Αυτή είναι κι η σοφία που αποκομίζουμε,
το θετικό απόσταγμα κάθε αρνητικού που μας ταλαιπώρησε.Οι από μηχανής θεοί δείχνουν να είναι αλλού απασχολημένοι.Εμείς θα τα φέρουμε
τα πράγματα εκεί που τα θέλουμε.Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί να φτάσεις στον πάτο σου για να δώσεις την ώθηση για την επιφάνεια.Πέτα το μαστίγιο 
τςη δίαιτας όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς.Βρες το δρόμο να σε αγαπήσεις για το υπέροχο πλάσμα που είσαι,συγχώρεσε τον εαυτό σου και λάμψε!Μπορείς!

----------


## athena_Ky

Καλή μου γειά σου. Πάσχω από κάτι παρόμοιο.... Μοιάζει αρκέτα... Το παλεύω και θα συνεχίσω να το παλεύω γιατί αν σταματήσω τότε τί θα απογίνω;
1)ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ να μισάς τον εαυτό σου: αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου αγκαλιασέ τον, μόνοι μας είμαστε σ'αυτή τη ζωή, αν δεν το κάνεις εσύ κανένας δεν θα το κάνει. Συγχώρεσε τον εαυτό σου για το κατρακύλημα και αντιμετώπισε το!
2)να θυμασαι ότι ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ: ναι ξεκινά ! και εσύ θα καθορίσεις πως θα πάει! Μια νέα μέρα είναι μια νέα ευκαιρία μια νέα ευκαιρία είναι μια νέα αρχή. Διάγραψε το χθες παντελώς ξέχασε το μέλλον και την πιθανότητα της αποτυχίας και συγκεντρώσου στο ΤΩΡΑ. ρώτα τον εαυτό σου: ΤΩΡΑ τι κανω; ξεχνα το αυριο. ξέχνα την πιθανότητα της αποτυχίας. όσο το σκέφτεσαι τόσο πιοκοντά είσαι σ'αυτήν
3) ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ! πες μου τι θα γίνεις αν αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου έτσι. Μόνο εσένα έχεις μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου ακόμα πιο μόνο. 
4)ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ: εσύ εχεις τον έλεγχο. οκ εφαγες και τα έβαλες. ξέχασες όμως κάτι: τα έχασες. κάποτε τα είχες χάσει. σκέψου θετικά. εσύ εχεις τον έλεγχο εσύ κυριεύεις τον εαυτό σου. Μην το αφήσεις να σε ελέξει ελεξε το εσύ! και αν αποτυχεις ξανά. ε και τι έγινε; είμαστε ακόμη ζωντανοί.. άρα ακόμη προσπαθάμε γιατί τότε πεθένουμε!
5)ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ: 'today I do tomorrow I will do.'' --> today I do: μπορεις να φανταστείς να γίνεται; τότε tomorrow you will. βάλε του στόχους σου οραματίσου τους, κανε όνειρα! Μπορείς !!
καλή επιτυχία χχ φιλακια!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Σπασε τον φαυλο κυκλο, ακολουθησε μια ευθεια για λιγο καιρο, τη διατροφη που σου αρεσει να κανεις με οτι κι αν απολαμβανεις, γλυκα, γαριδακια, ολα! Ομως θα προσπαθεις να μη κανεις διαιτα ουτε να τρως χωρις να πεινας. 

Οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη κανε την ευθεια λιγο πιο πτωτικη, με κλιση προς τα κατω, 
μειωσε λιγο τα ανθυγιεινα, αυξησε τις καλες τροφες, το φαγητο, τις σαλατες τα φρουτα. 

Μετα παλι οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη ακομα λιγο πιο κατω η κλιση της ευθειας, με λιγο λιγοτερο φαγητο, περισσοτερες σαλατες και υγιεινες τροφες. 

Μεχρι να το καταλαβεις θα εχεις ηδη περασει αρκετο καιρο χωρις ξεσπασματα, και μετα θα λυπασαι να ξανακυλησεις. Θα τρως ομορφα και απλα. Αμα ζυγιστεις θα δεις οτι ισως εχεις χασει λιγο βαρος. Θα γλυκαθεις. Και θα συνεχισεις. :yes:

----------


## Missmary852

εγω προτεινω να μην κανετε αυστηρες διαιτες και να κανετε διατροφη και ενα γλυκακι που και που δεν πειραζει η διατροφη εκτος απο τη απωλεια βοηθαει και στην διατροφικη εκπαιδευση του ατομου δηλαδη το να μαθεις πως να τρως σωστα!!!οποτε μην νιωθεις ενοχες γιατι πρεπει να σηνυδειτοποιησουμε οτι δεν θα πηγαινουν ολα σωστα στη διαιτα!!και δεν τα λεω ολα αυτα επειδη εγω τα κανω ολα σωστα καθε αλλο!!!αρχισε πρωτα αλλαζοντας ενα ενα τα γευματα σε πιο υγεινα κατα προτιμηση το βραδυνο και σιγα σιγα αλλαξε τις συνηθειες που θα σου μεινουν για παντα!

----------

